# Slow Coal West



## Roach (Feb 5, 2012)

I anit got nothing left but some rags and a vest,
got a bottle of the best and some cans without keys,
when an engine it clamored with outcries and stammers while the wind rocked hammers wild in belfries so i loaded on up instead of stayin stuck and got ready for the buckin' melody...


----------

